# 3/75 Steven C. Ganczewski



## Ravage (Nov 18, 2007)

FORT BENNING, GA. (USASOC News Service, November 18, 2007) — An Army Ranger assigned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, was killed in northern Iraq, Nov. 16.

Sgt. Steven C. Ganczewski, 22, of Niagara Falls, N.Y., died from injuries sustained in a combat-related incident.  The incident is under investigation.

Ganczewski volunteered for military service and entered the Army in July 2003.  After completing One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course and the 75th Ranger Regiment’s Ranger Indoctrination Program training, he was assigned to 3rd Bn. at Fort Benning in May 2004. He was a fire team leader.

Ganczewski is a graduate of Niagara Falls High School in Niagara Falls, N.Y. Ganczewski was a veteran of operations Enduring and Iraqi Freedom.

He is survived by his wife Rachel and daughter Makayla, of Columbus, Ga., and his parents Mark and Maria Ganczewski of Niagara Falls, N.Y.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2007/November/071118-01.html

RIP Ranger....


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 18, 2007)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 18, 2007)

Rest in Peace Ranger...prayers out for your family and Brothers.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 18, 2007)

Rest easy Ranger. 

The GRITS has you now. 

Blue skies always. 

~S~


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2007)

Blue Skies, Ranger.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 18, 2007)

Rest in Peace Ranger


----------



## tova (Nov 18, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 18, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 19, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 19, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Ganczewski. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of 3rd Ranger Bn with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey brother.. Stopping in to pay my respects.. Over a year already.. Time flies.. Still wearing the KIA bracelet which I wished didn't have your name on it. No worries though, I don't need it to remind me about you, but it helps make it known all that you gave for your friends and country. Something which others may never understand. RLTW


----------



## lancero (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## car (Jan 29, 2009)

Dirty Harry 375 said:


> Hey brother.. Stopping in to pay my respects.. Over a year already.. Time flies.. Still wearing the KIA bracelet which I wished didn't have your name on it. No worries though, I don't need it to remind me about you, but it helps make it known all that you gave for your friends and country. Something which others may never understand. RLTW



Condolences


----------



## Muppet (Jan 30, 2009)

Rest in peace and condolances to all.

F.M.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 30, 2009)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 30, 2009)

> Hey brother.. Stopping in to pay my respects.. Over a year already.. Time flies.. Still wearing the KIA bracelet which I wished didn't have your name on it. No worries though, I don't need it to remind me about you, but it helps make it known all that you gave for your friends and country. Something which others may never understand. RLTW


So sorry that you lost one of yours, DH. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

RLTW.


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 8, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Army and Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## atfranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey brother,
Its hard to believe its been over four years.  I'll never forget the good times of just sitting in your room watching "The Shield" and drinking that Canadian piss beer Labatts Blue that you introduced me to, lol.  I miss ya man.  Until we meet again.  Love you Ski. 

RLTW


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## tova (Dec 12, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

